# Hormone test via post - Dr Marylin Glenville



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Female_Hormone_Test_by_Post_P640C338.cfm?utm_source=MGtestsfemhormone&utm_medium=MGwebsite

Hi,

Has anyone ever done any of these test via post or have any knowledge of Dr Glenville? (She isn't a medical Dr) There are a few different ones, one to check hormone balance and others to check mineral deficiencies?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## gabiladybird (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Wisp,
I've been reading her book and I was considering having some tests done as well, but then i've opted to have a Vit D test elsewhere and as I'm with ARGC, they've done all the necessary immune tests which have brought up a few issues. It's not cheap, around £900, and of course, nothing is guaranteed, but it sheds some light on what may be preventing me from falling pregnant again. 
I've read that acupuncture and nutrition can balance out your hormones but if you're not planning to go down the IVF route, then i think a natural clinic, such as Glenville's or Emma Cannon's, is probably the best alternative. I'd try it had i not started with argc. good luck


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------

